# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Υγρασία ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα

## Avdiritis

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τη παρέα που ασχολείται με τα ιθαγενή και κυρίως τις καρδερίνες. Ως νέος σε αυτό το δύσκολο "άθλημα" (συμπλήρωσα μόλις 1 εβδομάδα) θα ήθελα να θίξω το θέμα της υγρασίας μιας και αυτό το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει πάρει ανησυχητικές πιστεύω διαστάσεις. Προμηθεύτικα απο γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων έναν "μετεωρολογικό σταθμό" (έτσι το αναφέρει το προϊόν) που δείχνει θερμοκρασία και υγρασία για να μπορώ να βλέπω το τί γίνεται εντός της κλούβας όταν κλείνω για βράδυ το νάηλον με το οποίο την προστατεύω. Έχει τώρα απο το Σάββατο που το έχω εγκαταστήσει και οι τιμές που μου δείχνει τα πρωινά που ανοίγω είναι απο 62% μέχρι και 68% σήμερα το πρωί. Απ όσο έχω διαβάσει και σε άλλα φόρουμ η υγρασία κατα την διάρκεια της επώασης πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 55%, αλλά γι αυτή τη περίοδο μου φαίνεται αρκετά υψηλή τιμή. Να σας πω πως με το που ανοίξω το νάυλον και μετά απο λίγη ώρα (να χτυπήσει και ο ήλιος) πέφτει στο 40% περίπου στις 11 το πρωί.

Μιας και το έχει αναφέρει και ο Δημήτρης (jk21) σε ένα ποστ ότι η υγρασία βοηθά τα κοκκίδια να αναπτυχθούν και να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα στα πουλιά μας θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια μέθοδο χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς στην δικιά σας εκτροφή γι αυτό το πρόβλημα μήπως μπορέσω να κάνω και εγώ κάτι ανάλογο. Να σας πω επίσης πως την κλούβα μου διαστάσεων 150Χ70Χ60 με 2 πατώματα (δηλαδή έχει άλλο ένα 60άρι σε ύψος κάτω απο αυτό για μελλοντική χρήση) την καλύπτω με ας το πω δεύτερη κλούβα που έχει πάνω της το νάυλον. Το νάυλον περιμετρικά αφήνει ένα κενό των 40 πόντων (σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε μια φωτό για να καταλάβετε τί λέω αλλά δεν έχω κάποια πρόχειρη).

ΥΓ Δεν έχω τσεκάρει αν ο σταθμός μου λέει την αλήθεια 5 ευρώ τον πήρα...

----------


## jk21

η υγρασια που εχεις  ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ για τετοιο καιρο ειναι μια χαρα .θα μπορουσε να ειναι χειροτερη ειδικα στην πατριδα που το προβλημα ειναι εντονο .ναι μεν εισαι κοντα σε ποταμι (τον ΚΡΑΥΣΙΔΩΝΑ που χωριζει τον Βολο απο τη νεα ΙΩΝΙΑ ) αλλα το ρευμα που κατεβαινει απο το βουνο λογω του ποταμου ριχνει την υγρασια σχετικα ,οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο .θα δεις ποσο θα παει με βροχοπτωση και θα μας ξαναπεις .παντως οταν το κλεινεις με ναυλον ,καποιος αφυγραντηρας (ειτε καλος αλλα ακριβουλικος ειτε απλο δοχειο με κοκκους που απορροφουν υγρασια )ισως κανει καπως δουλεια

----------


## geam

καλημέρα και καλό μήνα φίλε…
το πρόβλημα το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, και το είχα συζητήσει με κάποιον  ειδήμονα, ο οποίος απλά μου είπε πως και στο φυσικό περιβάλλον των πουλιών υπάρχει υγρασία…
εάν προσέχεις την υγιεινή της κλούβας, την διατροφή και το καθημερινό καθαρό νερό των πουλιών, θεωρώ πως δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα….

----------


## jk21

Να διευκρινισω και γω οτι η αυξηση των τυχον υπαρχοντων κοκκιδιων υπαρχει στα πλαισια του στενου περιβαλλοντος διαβιωσης των πτηνων και της επαφης τους με τις κουτσουλιες και τα αλλα υπολλειματα τροφων που αποτελουν  εστιες μολυνσης ,και με την υγρασια ευνοειται εκει η μεγαλυτερη αναπτυξη των κοκκιδιων .γιαυτο συχνοτατος καθαρισμος ,οχι επαφη των πουλιων με τον πατο και απορροφητικο υλικο σαν υποστρωμα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητες κινησεις .κατι τετοιο τουλαχιστον ειχα καταλαβει απο λογια πτηνιατρου σε σεμιναριο για πτηνα που ειχε γινει περυσι

----------


## Avdiritis

> η υγρασια που εχεις  ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ για τετοιο καιρο ειναι μια χαρα .θα μπορουσε να ειναι χειροτερη ειδικα στην πατριδα που το προβλημα ειναι εντονο .ναι μεν εισαι κοντα σε ποταμι (τον ΚΡΑΥΣΙΔΩΝΑ που χωριζει τον Βολο απο τη νεα ΙΩΝΙΑ ) αλλα το ρευμα που κατεβαινει απο το βουνο λογω του ποταμου ριχνει την υγρασια σχετικα ,οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο .θα δεις ποσο θα παει με βροχοπτωση και θα μας ξαναπεις .παντως οταν το κλεινεις με ναυλον ,καποιος αφυγραντηρας (ειτε καλος αλλα ακριβουλικος ειτε απλο δοχειο με κοκκους που απορροφουν υγρασια )ισως κανει καπως δουλεια


Δημήτρη αυτό το δοχείο που αποροφά την υγρασία πρέπει να το έχω και στο μάρκετ και το χρησιμοποιούν για το ψυγείο αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Χθές έριξα μια ματιά στο καιρό για σήμερα και έλεγε πως το πρωί θα είχε 80% υγρασία...άρα με 60% μέσα στη κλούβα μια χαρά είμαι  :wink:  Είχα ταξίδι σήμερα στη Λάρισα και απο το ύψος του Σέσκλου μέχρι και το Μ.Μοναστήρι γινόταν πανικός απο την ομίχλη στις 11 το πρωι. Φίλε Γιώργο προς στιγμή τους έχω σχάρα για το πάτο και είναι στους 5 πόντους απο την άμμο που έχω για υπόστρωμα, επομένως δεν ακουμπάνε ούτε για αστείο κάτω, μόνο αυτές που κολάνε στη σχάρα και τις οποιές απομακρίνω με σιρματόβουρτσα κάθε Σάββατο (ελπίζω να είναι οκ μια φορά την εβδομάδα για ένα ζευγάρι σε τέτοιο χώρο.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.usΓια να σωθουν και αυτα και εμεις απο λιγα εξοδα το υλικο που φαινεται στον πατο του κλουβιου ειναι ροκανιδι απο πευκο η οποιος γνωριζει ξυλουργο ας του ζητησει τζαμπα το δινουν με μια σακουλα σκουπιδιων περνας πολους μηνες,προσοχη ομωςΟΧΙπριωνιδι.ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ σε εξωτερικους χωρους.Σε εξασφαλιζει απο υγρασια και ειναι ακρος αποροφητικο και σε συνδιασμο με τις αντιμυκιτιακες ιδιοτητες της ρητινης εχουμε πολλαπλα οφελει.

----------

